# Cost Effective Kids Stays in Picture Effect Options?



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone know how to put together scenes with a "Kid Stays in Picture" effect using something other than Adobe After Effects or Motion? I really like this effect, but don't want to have to drop serious coin on software I won't regularly use...

...anyone got any ideas? Would it be possible to simulate the effect in Keynote using Magic Move, etc?

Does anyone have any real experience they'd be willing to share?

Thx in ad advance.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Have you tried Cinefx | Digital Content Creation Tools ? (Formerly Jahshaka)

You could, in theory, achieve the same effect using Blender 3D, but the learning curve is pretty steep. Final Cut Express may be able to do it (or at least fake it), but I don't know how cost-effective it would be for you.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You could also use something like Pencil: Pencil - a traditional 2D animation software

and just import layered bitmap images. I think that might work as well.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Thx Manny - I'll give those a shot!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe Cinelerra :: a video editor and compositor for Linux and use a Live CD for the few times you'll need to do this? There doesn't seem to be an easy/fully functional OS X port yet


----------

